# Berlin Offroad Girls



## riotgrrrl (3. Juli 2015)

Hi,

hier in Berlin tut sich gerade einiges, unter anderem finden zunehmend mehr Mädels zusammen, um auf dicken Reifen die Gegend unsicher machen. gerade haben wir beschlossen, dass jeden Sonntag um 11 Uhr ein gemeinsame Tour angeboten werden soll. Diesen Sonntag soll es in die Müggelberge gehen, wo nette Trails, die einzig legale Downhillstrecke Berlins und natürlich der Müggelsee auf euch warten.
Treffpunkt ist um 11 Uhr am Asiaimbiss auf dem Bahnsteig der Ringbahn am Ostkreuz oben. Weiter geht es dann mit der S3 nach Friedrichshagen.
Wie immer gilt: Helm ist Pflicht!

Auf Facebook gibt es weitere Infos hier: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/345414465618468/

Grundsätzlich gilt: alle sind willkommen, egal ob Anfängerinnen und Super-Pro, ob CClerin oder DHlerin!


----------



## riotgrrrl (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo Mädels, diesmal bin ich im Lande und möchte euch diesen Sonntag (19.7.2015) zu einer längeren Tour nach Potsdam einladen. Start ist am NDuro Life-Café um 11 Uhr. Wer ein bisschen schnacken und noch einen leckeren Cappuccino oder Latte vor dem Start schlürfen will, sollte so um 10:30 Uhr eintreffen 
Die Tour führt über den Teufelsberg zum Postfenn entlang der Havel und dem Havelhöhenweg über den Schäferberg nach Potsdam. Nach einem kleinen Zwischenstopp am Nauener Tor bei meinem Lieblingscafé möchte ich den Trails am Brauhausberg noch einen kleinen Besuch abstatten. Zurück geht es wahlweise mit Zug/Bahn oder Rad.
Wem das Ganze zu lang geht, kann gerne an verschiedenen Stellen aussteigen, zB am S-Bahnhof Wannsee.

Es würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn die Mädels, die keine Lust haben, an dieser Tour teilzunehmen, trotzdem zwischen 10:30 und 11 Uhr zum Nduro-Café kommen würden.

Wie immer gilt: Helm ist Pflicht!
und: wenn eine andere ihre Lieblingsstrecke vorstellen will, nur her damit 

LG
Katja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (17. Juli 2015)

Der klassiker   bin dabei


----------



## riotgrrrl (29. Juli 2015)

ich schon wieder 
Da es vor zwei Wochen dermaßen geschüttet hat, dass wir unsere Tour verkürzen mussten, hier der nächste Versuch: Start ist am NDuro Life-Café um 11 Uhr. Wer ein bisschen schnacken und noch einen leckeren Cappuccino oder Latte vor dem Start schlürfen will, sollte so um 10:30 Uhr eintreffen 
Die Tour führt über den Teufelsberg zum Postfenn entlang der Havel und dem Havelhöhenweg über den Schäferberg nach Potsdam. Nach einem kleinen Zwischenstopp am Nauener Tor bei meinem Lieblingscafé möchte ich den Trails am Brauhausberg noch einen kleinen Besuch abstatten. Zurück geht es wahlweise mit Zug/Bahn oder Rad.
Wem das Ganze zu lang geht, kann gerne an verschiedenen Stellen aussteigen, zB am S-Bahnhof Wannsee.

Es würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn die Mädels, die keine Lust haben, an dieser Tour teilzunehmen, trotzdem zwischen 10:30 und 11 Uhr zum Nduro-Café kommen würden.

Wie immer gilt: Helm ist Pflicht!

LG
Katja


----------



## riotgrrrl (18. August 2015)

Diesmal gibt es Besuch aus dem Süden, deswegen startet die Tour etwas später (13:00 Uhr). Es geht in die Müggelberge. Die Tour soll nicht länger als 2 bis 3 Stunden dauern. Im Anschluss kann der Downhillstrecke ein kleiner Besuch abgestattet werden. Diese verfügt über genug Möglichkeiten für jedes Level und kann auch mit einem Hardtail befahren werden, wenn man bereit ist, den Sattel runterzustellen.

Helm ist Pflicht, Knieprotektoren empfohlen!

Folgendes erwartet euch:
Level 3 "Fortgeschrittener":

Du fährst schon länger MTB, auch im Gelände mit mäßig schweren Singletrails. Aber einen etwas schwereren Trail schön zu fahren oder einen sauberen Bunny-Hop machen zu können, würde dich schon reizen.

Untergrund: flüssige Singletrails mit mittelschweren Hindernissen (Wurzeln, Wurzelpassagen, Steine, Rinnen), Untergrund nicht immer verfestigt und vor allem sandig.
Gefälle: mäßige Steigungen bis 20% und Gefälle bis 40% möglich (keine Ahnung, ob es sowas in den Müggelbergen gibt)
Kurven: flüssige, zunehmend enge Kehren

Gerne kann an etwas kniffligeren Passagen auch mal angehalten und vorgefahren werden.

Teilen ist erwünscht 

Treffpunkt 1: S-Bahnhof Ostkreuz auf dem Gleis der der S3 Richtung Köpenick, Abfahrt der Sbahn ist um 13:01 Uhr.
Treffpunkt 2: S Friedrichshagen 13:20


----------



## riotgrrrl (25. August 2015)

1. Berlin Offroad Girls Weekend im Harz (Thale)

Wann: 10.-11.10.2015 ODER 17.-18.10.2015 (bitte kommentieren, was euch lieber ist)
Wo: Thale (Harz) und Umgebung
Was: wahlweise 2 Tage Touren, 1 Tag Tour + 1 Tag Downhillstrecke, 2 Tage Downhill (bitte kommentieren, was ihr bevorzugt)
Anreise: Berlin-Harz-Express (23,50 Euro hin und zurück inkl. Fahrrad, abfahrt zB Sa 7:15 Gesundbrunnen, Ankunft So 20:43 gesundbrunnen) oder individuell mit dem Auto (bitte absprechen)
Übernachtung: Ferienwohnung oder Jugendherberge, ca. 20 Euro pro Person
Downhillstrecke: 10er Karte 25 Euro, Protektoren-Pflicht (wenn jemand welche braucht, bitte melden)

wir sind noch in der Findungsphase - also wer hat Lust?
Bitte melden


----------



## HiFi XS (2. September 2015)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> 1. Berlin Offroad Girls Weekend im Harz (Thale)
> wir sind noch in der Findungsphase - also wer hat Lust?
> Bitte melden


 
Ich, ich!

Am liebsten 1 tag Tour, ein tag downhill. WE weiss ich noch nicht - ich gib Bescheid. Thale ist mit dem Zug am besten zu erreichen - mir wäre aber Braunlage für den DH Tag lieber!


----------



## riotgrrrl (29. Oktober 2015)

Ladies, am Samstag geht es mit dem Harz-Express (http://www.hex-online.de/…/willkommen-beim-harz-berlin-expr…) in den Harz _„wink“-Emoticon_ Danilo bietet eine Enduro-Tour an (seine Beschreibung: Ilsetrail hoch, steinerne Renne runter). Abends geht es mit dem Zug wieder zurück nach Berlin. Ich werde (da meine Schulter im Ar*** ist), dort mitfahren. Wer noch??


----------



## riotgrrrl (14. November 2015)

HI, am 23.11, Start 18:30 am Schmetterlingsplazu (S Grunewald) startet ein Nightride. Strecke ca. 20-25 km, nix wildes. https://www.facebook.com/events/922797691147245/ LG


----------



## HiFi XS (14. November 2015)

Ich hoffe, dass es bei mir klappt. Bin super gern dabei. 
LG
HiFi


----------



## riotgrrrl (16. Dezember 2015)

hier unser erstes Video:
Viel Spaß beim schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudi_B (17. Dezember 2015)

Da fällt mir nur noch ein:

Ihr seid hamma, wie ihr euch bewegt in eurem Outfit, hamma! 
Einzigartig. Unglaublich. Hamma.
Ihr wisst, dass ihr übertrieben hamma seid.

Macht gut Vorfreude auf die nächste Saison!  Vielen Dank für diesen Ausflug!


----------



## riotgrrrl (8. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen!
Am 19. und 20.3.2016 findet im Rahmen der Fahrradschau ein Testival von Specialized statt. Dort könnt ihr Specialized-Räder testen und zwar im Grunewald. Ein paar Mädels und ich bieten dazu auch täglich zwei Touren durch den Grunewald an - um 10 und um 14 Uhr. Start und Ziel ist an der Eichkampstraße 155, direkt am Schmetterlingsplatz. Hier der Link zu der Veranstaltung auf Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/events/511687099013539/ und hier der Link zur Specialized-Seite https://www.specialized.com/de/de/events , wo ihr Räder reservieren könnt. Das ganze ist kostenlos!


----------



## Einradhexe (10. Juli 2016)

Hey Mädels,
macht ihr auch touren ohne up/ downhill? Und wenn ja, welches Tempo hab ihr da so drauf und wie weit fahrt ihr? Ich habe vor kurzem mein 36" Einrad bekommen, mit dem ich bis zu 60km am Tag fahre, wobei ich auf glatter Strecke ein Durchschnittstempo von 20km/h habe. Leider habe ich bisher aber noch keinen gefunden, der mit mir fährt


----------



## riotgrrrl (16. Juli 2016)

Huhu @Einradhexe - um ehrlich zu sein sind wir immer verzeifelt auf der Suche nach jedem Höhenmeter - am liebsten Downhill  Ich kenne tatsächlich nur einen einzigen Einradfahrer (Dave), aber ich weiß auch nicht, ob er hier unterwegs ist. Bei facebok findest Du ihn unter "Dave Neumann". LG Katja


----------



## riotgrrrl (16. Juli 2016)

Hey Ladies - wir, d.h. 4 Mädels aus Berlin, haben uns zu einem DH- und Enduro-Team zusammengeschlossen. Auf unserer Homepage findet bzw. werden ihr viele Berichte zu DH- und Enduro-Rennen, Bikeparkbesuchen, Bike-Urlauben, Technikgedöns aus Mädelssicht etc finden: http://offroadgirls.berlin/ Und natürlich würden wir uns sehr freuen, wenn ihr uns einen Like da lasst __ https://www.facebook.com/offroadgirlsberlin/ Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal - entweder auf einem Rennen, im Bikepark - oder in Berlin!
Wir bieten auch regelmäßig geführten Touren in und um Berlin an - mal mixed, mal Girls-only. Diesen Mittwoch findet zB eine statt, die jedoch bereits mit 20 Teilnehmer*innen "ausgebucht" ist.
LG Katja


----------



## Klaus85 (17. Juli 2016)

riotgrrrl schrieb:


> Hey Ladies - wir, d.h. 4 Mädels aus Berlin, haben uns zu einem DH- und Enduro-Team zusammengeschlossen. Auf unserer Homepage findet bzw. werden ihr viele Berichte zu DH- und Enduro-Rennen, Bikeparkbesuchen, Bike-Urlauben, Technikgedöns aus Mädelssicht etc finden: http://offroadgirls.berlin/mehr auch hier Und natürlich würden wir uns sehr freuen, wenn ihr uns einen Like da lasst __ https://www.facebook.com/offroadgirlsberlin/ Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal - entweder auf einem Rennen, im Bikepark - oder in Berlin!
> Wir bieten auch regelmäßig geführten Touren in und um Berlin an - mal mixed, mal Girls-only. Diesen Mittwoch findet zB eine statt, die jedoch bereits mit 20 Teilnehmer*innen "ausgebucht" ist.
> LG Katja


Sehr schöne und informative Webseite!Sehr gute Arbeit Mädels!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotgrrrl (18. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank


----------



## riotgrrrl (8. August 2016)

Hello again!
Because the ride last Wednesday failed due to bad weather, here's the next attempt: we will ride our known trails through the Grunewald (Tberg, Dberg, Postfenn, etc). All level are welcome. At points that can be challenging for you we will stop and try this until it works  Please take your helmet with you!
Afterwards we can meet for a cold beer, telling the one or another heroic story 
Details: 
Start: 18 Uhr, Schmetterlingsplatz S Grunewald
End: about 20:30 Uhr

pls take a look at www.offroadgirls.berlin and www.facebook.com/offroadgirlsberlin for further information


----------



## riotgrrrl (24. August 2016)

zwei weitere Ausfahrten (das gute Wetter muss ausgenutzt werden :

1. Fly with us - Sprungtechnik for BeginnerLadiez

Springen will gelernt sein - Basics im Grunewald - schaut vorbei!
Liebe Girlzzz and Ladiezzz,
am kommenden Sonntag veranstalten wir am TBerg einen kleinen, feinen Sprungworkshop, um Euch die wichtigen Basics zu vermitteln. Keine Angst, wir starten nicht mit großen Kickern, Drops o.ä., sondern tasten uns lagsam ran. Dann testen wir das Geübte auf einer der Linien am Teufelsberg.
Denkt an ausreichend Flüssigkeit.
Pflicht: Helm, langfingrige Handschuhe, Knie- und Ellbogenprotektoren, funktionsfähiges Bike.
Achtung: Jede nimmt auf eigene Gefahr teil!

Wann: 28.8., 12 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Schmetterlingsplatz

Cheerz,
Judith

2. From Teufelssee to Wannsee - MTBRide through Grunewald - Open for all

Joani lädt zu einer MTB-Tour durch den Grunewald (Teufelsberg, Wannsee, Havelberg) ein! Alle, Männlein wie Weiblein, sind willkommen 
Länge: 20-30 km
Schwierigkeitsgrad: Mittel

Bitte bringt einen Helm mit und denkt daran, dass jede/r auf eigene Gefahr mitfährt!

Wann: 4.9., 11 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Schmetterlingsplatz


----------

